# It Begins. WA State passes BumpStock ban. No Grandfather.



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Breaking, will post link soon, just now on noon news:

"Gov Jay Inslee is expected to sign in a few hours the passed legislation that beginning July *2018* bans the manufacture and sale of Bump Stocks. Also, beginning in July *2019*, it will also be illegal to own or possess one in Washington State."

Found it -

http://katu.com/news/local/washington-legislature-passes-bump-stock-ban

OLYMPIA, Wash. (AP) - The Washington Legislature on Tuesday passed a bill to ban trigger devices that allow semi-automatic rifles to fire more rapidly.

The measure received a final 31-18 vote in the Senate Tuesday after the chamber accepted changes made by the House, which passed the bill on a 56-41 vote Friday. The House amended the bill with a provision that would allow the Washington State Patrol to set up a yearlong "buy back" program for people who already own the devices, known as bump stocks.
"It is crucial that we ensure that weapons are not turned into illegal machine guns," Democratic Sen. Manka Dhingra said after the vote. "I think the culture has changed, where a lot of people really want to see sensible, targeted gun legislation."
The move to ban the devices came in response to last October's mass shooting at a country music festival in Las Vegas that killed 58 people and left hundreds more injured. *The ban would make it illegal for anyone in Washington to manufacture or sell bump stocks beginning July 1. In July 2019, it would become illegal to own or possess a bump stock in Washington.*

Democratic Sen. Tim Sheldon, who caucuses with Republicans, said before the vote that "we can do better than this."

"When a legislative body acts under pressure and feels they must act right away we often don't get it right," he said during the floor debate, and noted arguments made previously by Republican Sen. Mike Padden who questioned how much the buyback program could ultimately cost the state.
The measure now heads to the desk of Gov. Jay Inslee, who is expected to sign it.​
******
He's signing it today, in about an hour.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So that means a bump stock just double in value in WA.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Good luck trying to confiscate them all, they better start building more prisons or internment camps, is this how it all begins?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wait till they catch someone up there bumpfiring using just rubberbands or off a finger!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe they will come up with a way to count the rounds per minute and a tally is kept, ( law: requires to limit firing 10 rounds per minute) I’m sure some liberal out there is already trying to figure it out on how to do that.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Total ignorance. First until legislated differently a bump stock did not turn a rifle into an illegal machine gun. It was a rifle with a bump stock. Damned if I can get on to work. A little know how and machining can make many semi automatics full automatics and that is illegal without the proper prior paper work.

Bet a lot of these get buried some where for just in case. Personally I do not find them useful.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Total ignorance. First until legislated differently a bump stock did not turn a rifle into an illegal machine gun. It was a rifle with a bump stock. Damned if I can get on to work. A little know how and machining can make many semi automatics full automatics and that is illegal without the proper prior paper work.
> 
> Bet a lot of these get burrows some where for just in case. Personally I do not find them useful.


It's just a first step, Camel, almost like a test run I bet. What they're after is *all* semi-auto weapons: the handy ones and the longy ones.

@*rstanek* the answer to your question is Yes.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> It's just a first step, Camel, almost like a test run I bet. What they're after is *all* semi-auto weapons: the handy ones and the longy ones.
> 
> @*rstanek* the answer to your question is Yes.


I agree with [email protected] Girl. Wish it was no so but the end game of this is painfully obvious.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Put in in a pvc pipe tube well sealed and bury it....When the Goobernment falls....dig er up!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I know this is only wishful thinking on my part but if there are any Constitutional Republicans in WA they need to immediately submit legislation to ban cars. How many people in WA are killed by cars? You don't NEED a car. You can take the bus or ride a bike.

Obviously something like this would go nowhere but the argument needs to be made. Maybe a few mouth breathers would smarten up.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Maybe they will come up with a way to count the rounds per minute and a tally is kept, ( law: requires to limit firing 10 rounds per minute) I'm sure some liberal out there is already trying to figure it out on how to do that.....


Easy enough. Patrols of "good citizens" with their cellphones recording video, live streaming up to LEO's FB site, with their 'Location" turned on leading swat the way in.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You can still have your single shot 12ga. A 3 inch No4 buckshot is 41 pellets, 22 caliber.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Serves you people in Washington right for electing socialists like this Manka Dhingra cow.

Manka Dhingra Mission and Vision


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I’ve shot bump stocks..don’t care for them really. 

I’ll trade you bump stocks for stfu.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Serves you people in Washington right for electing socialists like this Manka Dhingra cow.
> 
> Manka Dhingra Mission and Vision


Didn't click on your link, dont want to, dont care.

Also, I don't vote in WA, and friends of ours in the far NE corner of Liberty State are not very happy.

https://libertystate.org/


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> I've shot bump stocks..don't care for them really.
> 
> I'll trade you bump stocks for stfu.


Ha! If that offer was bump stocks in trade for the _Liberals_ to stfu - dammmm that would almost be worth it. :tango_face_grin:

And, it's not the stocks themselves...it's the precedent; another cut of the thousand.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Ha! If that offer was bump stocks in trade for the _Liberals_ to stfu - dammmm that would almost be worth it. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> And, it's not the stocks themselves...it's the precedent; another cut of the thousand.


Sometimes you let people take small bites of you when you take the bigger bite.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Sometimes you let people take small bites of you when you take the bigger bite.


And what do you see as the bigger bite?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Senate seats, house seats, presidency, governors. You have to play the game of politics or you lose everything. 

How many things have been banned in the past that are not banned today?

Gain trust of the youth. Play the Democrats game and twist it on them. Get those votes.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Senate seats, house seats, presidency, governors. You have to play the game of politics or you lose everything.
> 
> How many things have been banned in the past that are not banned today?
> 
> Gain trust of the youth. Play the Democrats game and twist it on them. Get those votes.


"We can not solve our problems with the same level of thinking that created them"


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> "We can not solve our problems with the same level of thinking that created them"
> 
> View attachment 71441


I agree. But we are not thinking the same thing. We are playing the game of complex politics.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Also the problem today is people do not think at all. We need to change that. Mindless protests. 

I have been watching Ben shipiro and I love what he has to say.

It upsets me that people blame bump stocks for murders..the connection is a connection a small child would make.

Ga8n control again and change education to learn logic and facts.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Also the problem today is people do not think at all. We need to change that. Mindless protests.
> 
> I have been watching Ben shipiro and I love what he has to say.
> 
> ...


How is 30+ years of leftist indoctrination undone?



> Gain trust of the youth. Play the Democrats game and twist it on them. Get those votes.


Gain the trust of the youth?? The ones with their faces in FakeBook??

I like your dreams...but I think they are as sweet as the pipe they're coming from.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> How is 30+ years of leftist indoctrination undone?
> 
> Gain the trust of the youth?? The ones with their faces in FakeBook??
> 
> I like your dreams...but I think they are as sweet as the pipe they're coming from.


It will take generations. The cycle of stupidity needs to come full circle before reason and real growth are known.

Empires fall.

30 years is a blip in time.

The youth are easy. That is why they are always sought.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> It will take generations. The cycle of stupidity needs to come full circle before reason and real growth are known.
> 
> Empires fall.
> 
> ...


And what makes you think we have 30 years?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> And what makes you think we have 30 years?


What makes you think you have one day?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

You come up with a plan that is solid and you stick to it. You disregard the rules of the game. You create your own game and mix up the rules of your opponents game. 

Trump is doing that now.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Gain trust of the youth.


They eat Tide Pods.

Seriously, they eat laundry detergent.

I'm not trusting a soap-mouth.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> They eat Tide Pods.
> 
> Seriously, they eat laundry detergent.
> 
> I'm not trusting a soap-mouth.


Who do you trust now honestly?

I didn't say you had to trust them..I basically said gain more votes. Without office no change can be made.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Who do you trust now honestly?
> 
> I didn't say you had to trust them..I basically said gain more votes. Without office no change can be made.


So they say.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I know this is only wishful thinking on my part but if there are any Constitutional Republicans in WA they need to immediately submit legislation to ban cars. How many people in WA are killed by cars? You don't NEED a car. You can take the bus or ride a bike.
> 
> Obviously something like this would go nowhere but the argument needs to be made. Maybe a few mouth breathers would smarten up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No need to ban cars in WA.just go to just about anywhere now in Tacoma or Lakewood on a friday or saturday night and you can easily get yourself killed.Yeah,we lived there,untill we bailed 14 years ago when the dems started to gain power and the purple people figured out how to shoot guns(still,not very well,but,thats whats scary).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> No need to ban cars in WA.just go to just about anywhere now in Tacoma or Lakewood on a friday or saturday night and you can easily get yourself killed.Yeah,we lived there,untill we bailed 14 years ago when the dems started to gain power and the purple people figured out how to shoot guns(still,not very well,but,thats whats scary).


This is what it boils down to. They create laws restricting or banning citizens from defending themselves while allowing the criminals to run free. They just don't get or care that criminals won't follow their laws anyway.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

How thou art fallen Washington State.
I remember when they were a gun and hunting paradise. But that was 1978, and the state has been transformed by leftists, and they are insatiable. 
This is only one of the things that they will ban; and I wonder, can you still get hi-cap mags in Wash.? If you can, it won't be for long.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> How thou art fallen Washington State.
> I remember when they were a gun and hunting paradise. But that was 1978, and the state has been transformed by leftists, and they are insatiable.
> This is only one of the things that they will ban; and I wonder, can you still get hi-cap mags in Wash.? If you can, it won't be for long.


Yes,apparently,bought some D&H's from surplus ammo in Tacoma.good price plus I knew the owner from when we lived there,didn't charge me shipping.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Who do you trust now honestly?


That fella in my mirror. That's about it.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> That fella in my mirror. That's about it.


Exactly lol.


----------

